
4 things you need to stop doing if you manage content in Confluence - levente_sz
http://www.midori-global.com/blog/2018/02/21/4-major-flaws-in-managing-your-intranet-content-in-confluence
======
iLemming
I hate Confluence. It's a worst piece of software imaginable. Their wysiwyg
editor is not just total crap, it feels like its intended purpose is to make
you mad by irritating you inexplicably. Its UX is a complete mess. It makes me
really sad to have to use such crap in 2018 - age of distributed computing and
cryptocurrencies, dawn of AI and self driving cars.

